
Bose accused of secretly sharing user listening habits - followben
https://www.engadget.com/2017/04/19/bose-lawsuit-audio-data/
======
followben
The article and the complaint itself are rather short on detail on exactly how
they're tracking now playing info in a way that's personally identifiable
(which the Connect app's Privacy Policy specifically says they don't do).

